
Ask HN: What makes a good online community? - jcasman
I&#x27;m interested in what makes a good online community. Is it the community software with rules and reputation and gamification? Is it the moderators that help enforce the rules? Is it something else? I&#x27;m especially interested in examples, why you think they&#x27;re good, and how long you&#x27;ve been involved.
======
pacificsun
Well, we are on HN: it is a good community because of both quality technical
content and a engaged userbase.

~~~
jcasman
Do you use HN often? It looks as if you've just created this username today.

